# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  setting a data-driven subscription in SSRS

## Complete

I am setting a data-driven subscription in SSRS with what I hope to be a parameter for a date/time variable.  The business requirement is that I pass a Parmenter to the report that needs to be set to yesterday's date from when the subscribed email alert is sent.

This is a query I am using in a data-driven subscription in SSRS. How to I make the following SQL query return  the previous date instead of the current system date:


```
    SELECT CONVERT (date, SYSDATETIME()) as rundate
```

----------


## Complete

> I am setting a data-driven subscription in SSRS with what I hope to be a parameter for a date/time variable.  The business requirement is that I pass a Parmenter to the report that needs to be set to yesterday's date from when the subscribed email alert is sent.
> 
> This is a query I am using in a data-driven subscription in SSRS. How to I make the following SQL query return  the previous date instead of the current system date:
> 
> 
> ```
>     SELECT CONVERT (date, SYSDATETIME()) as rundate
> ```




```
SELECT convert (date, DATEADD (DAY, -1 , SYSDATETIME())) as rundate
```

----------

